# Number One Super Bowl Commercial of All Time



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Cookie

Love those beautiful Clydesdales  - thanks SB!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I think they're beautiful too, and actually saw them in person.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

First Budweiser hitch in Washington DC in 1933, after the repeal of Prohibition.


----------



## Cookie

They are very special.  I saw them perform here at the Agricultural Fair and out west at the Pacific National Exhibition Horse Show in Vancouver.


----------



## jujube

Whenever we used to go to Sea World Orlando, the first thing we'd do is go back to the horse barns and visit the Clydesdales.  What beautiful and gentle-natured beasties they are!


----------



## shedevil7953

My favorite Bud commercial is the one for 9/11.


----------



## RadishRose

Now, I am sobbing!


----------

